# 79th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club is Wed, July 16th, at the Twisted Bamboo Restaurant in Oldsmar. PM Stan for more info.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Stan, can you use a smaller font please, everytime I read about this montly LSB meeting, it kill me. :bawling:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry, Didier! Our "numbers" are down, too. You, Chip, and Frank were regulars that can no longer make it! :sad:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Sorry, Didier! Our "numbers" are down, too. You, Chip, and Frank were regulars that can no longer make it! :sad:


Where'de Chip go this time?????


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

He's flying out of the Opalocka(sp) airport, outside of Miami. Bought a motor home that he parks on premise. Doesn't get back here too often.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Opalaka!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Opalaka!!!!!


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Do you eat with that mouth!!??!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

JK... luv ya bro!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm a Pescetarian........:wink:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm a Heathen! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another fun night!

Stan has been testing the waters with new locations and THAT is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!

This food wasn't just good..... IT WAS OVER THE TOP!!!!

We got a little rain, but just moved the chairs abit and were fine. Always good to see the brothers.

The band was pretty good...... but I found us not talking a few times ... because it was so loud, we just sat there.... looking into each other's eyes..... :lol: But still a nice change to have live music at an LSB.... Woohooo!

1964.... Outstanding!

http://imageshack.us

Not a Bastard......



Doctor Z..... they named him the Manly'est man..... because of his drink.... :lol:

 (a great guy!! BTW)
http://imageshack.us

Da'Band....

http://imageshack.us

and they were playing some disco.... so I was dancing and looking at Walnut.... licking my lips because he'll do that to you... and afterwards.... this chick comes up and puts a buck in my pants..... I think I'll quit my day job...

http://imageshack.us

Then I caught her just a swing it...... so I gave her her dollar back....

(does the sign abover her seem to be telling her something....)



Another nice relaxing, fun, memory....... Thanks Stan!



:smoke:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks awesome!!! I wish I have made that one too


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

A little humid, but everything else was great?! Just tryin' to get through these summer months!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like a great time, thanks for the pictures Michael!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I am herfing vicariously through this thread. :smoke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

.....said the lad who has been in Vegas at a **** Convention, followed by a Cigar Convention........ :roll: :wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time!

Thanks for posting pics CM!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

8) 

Glad you all had a good time. I should make the one in November, I can't wait.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, some of you guys want me to "find" a hotel for you, right?


----------

